# Monster Mania Con Fall 2014



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For those of you who live nearby, the Monster Mania Con is being held in Hunt Valley MD on October 3-5:

http://www.monstermania.net/

Robert Englund is listed as a special VIP horror star.

Read the FAQs when you visit the web site - they're a hoot


----------

